# ICD-10 Webinar



## NL2022 (Jul 8, 2009)

I just registed for the Webinar and I was not one of the first 1,000 to register, so I will be able to view the recorded events within 24 hrs of its live presentation. Will this also be available after the 24hrs? The last part is on July 30th so this means I would be able to view it July 31st, which is end of month. What if I do not get a chance to view it until Monday August 3rd? Will it still be available to me?

Thanks,

Sherry


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Jul 11, 2009)

Yes,they will be available for quite awhile after the live date and it may take a day or two to become available after the live presentation. You will be able to watch these on demand.


----------



## maryg (Jul 16, 2009)

I am behind a firewall at work so I cannot get into gotomeeting, but I still will be able to dial-in. Will there be a pdf file or something to d/l to review?

Mary Grondski, CPC

***edit-nm, I just found the slides!


----------



## justjw64 (Jul 16, 2009)

*Icd 10*

cant find where to find the webinar I am already registered.


----------



## BINABINET (Jul 16, 2009)

*ICD10 webiner*

ok, I know i was one of the first 1000 but there's no number to call, just slides


----------



## ernestine50 (Jul 16, 2009)

Rhonda Buckholtz CPC said:


> Yes,they will be available for quite awhile after the live date and it may take a day or two to become available after the live presentation. You will be able to watch these on demand.



How do I excess this on demand and where ? I have also register but not part of the first. 

ernestine sonneman, CPC


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Jul 16, 2009)

If you log into your members area look under My Events, it will be listed with Friday's date. Look under past events as it was already run today live. It should be available on demand at some point tomorrow but I do not have the exact time.


----------



## Coder708 (Jul 17, 2009)

I hit the audio part and I get nothing?? Any one else..How to i see this thing?


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Jul 17, 2009)

It takes a few minutes to load. Have you tried waiting and then coming back to it?


----------



## LLovett (Jul 17, 2009)

It won't work for me either.

I have tried multiple times...

Laura, CPC


----------



## Karolina (Jul 17, 2009)

I got a message the it needs something "codec" to run and the link went to Microsoft's website for downloads. Could that be the issue for you as well?


----------



## LLovett (Jul 17, 2009)

I got that for the video part as well, didn't download anything since this is my work pc.

The audio portion just brings up the box with times of 0 and nothing happens.

Laura, CPC


----------



## Rhonda Buckholtz CPC (Jul 17, 2009)

It works now, sorry for the technical delays


----------



## Coder708 (Jul 17, 2009)

Rhonda Buckholtz CPC said:


> It takes a few minutes to load. Have you tried waiting and then coming back to it?



Yes I tried that and it puts a box in the left hand of my screen w a play button I hit play and nothing there is 0:00 time on it??


----------



## maryg (Jul 23, 2009)

Todays webinar...when will the slides be available for d/l?  I cannot access GoToMeeting due to the firewall in work, please advise, thanks!

Mary Grondski, CPC


----------



## randiroyder (Jul 23, 2009)

*Help with the Webinar*

I can not get in either. I have also paid for the ceu's but the exam does not show up anymore. How do I get to the exam area?


----------



## hlleary (Jul 30, 2009)

I have tried to print the slides for part 2 & 3, it keeps coming up with a error message that there is a problem with the file.  When is this going to be fixed so we can print those slides?


----------

